# swimming after throidectomy?,



## Pepper (May 17, 2013)

Hi there..
My question out there is to know if it's safe to swim a little earlier than two-three weeks in a chlorine pool if I cover my scar with a plastic taped type surgical cover?

I'm thinking they must make these covers to protect wounds? Anybody try it?

My surgery is July 1st, getting a new pool and need to swim!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Hi there..
> My question out there is to know if it's safe to swim a little earlier than two-three weeks in a chlorine pool if I cover my scar with a plastic taped type surgical cover?
> 
> I'm thinking they must make these covers to protect wounds? Anybody try it?
> ...


Can you float on your back??? ROLF!!! This is a question to ask the doctor what with concerns about MRSA and other possible sources of bacteria.

Let us know what the doc has to say!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was released to full and normal activities after 11 days. You can get your incision wet nearly right away. I, personally, wouldn't swim in a pool for the first week and a half, but I imagine they'll let you at two weeks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would imagine it's okay, but do check with your doctor. And be sure to wear sunscreen on that scar for the entire year to prevent hyperpigmentation.


----------



## Pepper (May 17, 2013)

Thank you all,
Will check with surgeon to be on the safe side...and thanks I will use sun screen. 
Gosh, I don't know why I am so nervous...I had a lumpectomy 4 years ago and was calm...this time I'm more nervous! Maybe it's because they tell you all the possible side effects...losing voice, tube drain, anesthesia, etc...ugh.

They didn't say this...but afraid I'll have anxiety or depression til my tsh levels are normal...and the possible calcium issues...Hmmmm.

Just wanna jump in my pool!

Pepper


----------



## JudithP3 (Apr 6, 2013)

I just had a sub total in April and was not allowed back in the pool for 3 weeks.


----------

